# Postpartum Diarrhea BAD



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello everybody! Kidding season finally came to an end over the weekend, our last doe Misty gave birth to a beautiful girl, but not without it's cost. 

She was excellent for the first 24 hours after the birth, and then the diarrhea came on. This is the worst I have ever seen it with any of my goats, ever. It's everywhere, and I can't believe how much is coming out of her. 

I don't believe it's cocci as she didn't respond to Sulmet. She has been dewormed as of this morning. I took her temp this morning and she is a low of 101.1 so I plan on keeping her under heat. What does low temp mean? Can't have a vet out for this, and I have the Pennicillin if you think I should begin for possible uterine infection?

She is on pepto, probios and b-complex. 

Thanks


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

Is she eating ok?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

She is eating hay (no grain), but she is nibbling and being picky like she always is. Nothing out of the ordinary with her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would give C & D Antioxin and Probios.


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

You think she needs a CDT shot? For what purpose?
\
This is different than the vaccination right? Does anyone know where I can buy it? I have never seen it at TSC?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, not the vaccine. That takes 2 weeks to take effect. Antioxin works immediately. The low temp suggests rumen problems.

I have to buy it online.


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

This product from TSC says equine, can it be used for goats, is this the correct medication:

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?urlRequestType=Base&catalogId=10051&storeId=10151&productId=7628&langId=-1&errorViewName=ProductDisplayErrorView&categoryId=&parent_category_rn=&top_category=&urlLangId=&cm_vc=-10005


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

I believe the above link from TSC will work as an antitoxin even though it says equine on it. 

How much do I get, and how many cc's daily to I give per weight, and also, do I give IM or SC?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The link isn't working on my phone. What is the product?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Whoops - you've posted a link to Tetanus anti-toxin, that is not what you want. The CD/T vaccine does include tetanus, but in this case, for rumen issues, you are looking for the CD antitoxin. Here is one:

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=4ab21064-c5c1-4e0d-b525-163ff936450b

I'm sorry - I can't recall the dosage right now.

You really need to keep her hydrated. Keep a bucket of cool water, a bucket of warm water, and a bucket of homemade electrolytes (use the search box for the recipe) in front of her at all time. If you pull her skin up in a tent and it stays up then she is dehydrated and you need to put fluids in her by drenching.

I know you said no vet - but can you get a fecal done?

Most breeders deworm their does the day they kid because the hormones causes a bloom of worms and can bring them down. What did you worm her with this morning and how much? How is her FAMACHA/eyelid color? If she is very pale then you may need to supplement with iron as well.

Offer her green leaves to eat in addition to her hay. And baking soda too.


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

She was wormed with cydectin, drenched, I forget the cc's right now but it's written in the chart per vet recommendation. 

I have had an ongoing problem with a bunch of my goats having pale eyelids, yet no signs of worms, her eyelids are pale, but not white. 

She is drinking a ton of water now, I am hoping it was just worms. I will try to get the kid on another mom for a day or two so that she can rest and feel better.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Did she eat the afterbirth? Occasionally, that will cause terrible runs, but it should stop pretty quickly.
Keep giving her probiotics and Vit. B Complex.


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

I believe she ate most of it, but in all honesty, all my goats eat their and I have never seen runs this severe. She looked emaciated this morning, alas, no fever, eating and drinking like normal. 

Her kid keeps drinking from her and she is crapping all over the kid, I keep having to hose the kid off, it SUCKS. I just want everything back to normal, so I can release her and the kid back with the herd. Poor girl.


----------

